# Hurricane Winds of change are blowin.



## SeverinR (Aug 18, 2015)

I have 2 daughters;
The youngest turns 18 tomorrow, gets married in 10 days, and moves across the country in 3 weeks.
My oldest will get married 3 days before my youngest leaves, and she will have my first Grand child in Feb.

The winds of change be blowing hard in our lives now.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh dear!
Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Russ (Aug 18, 2015)

Let's hope they are a warm wind and blow many blessings to you and your family.


----------

